# bakit na sa isip na na man kita



## calicutie1620

Can someone please translate this to English for me please?

"bakit na sa isip na na man kita? puede kase alam ko mahal na mahal mo ako pero yung relationship natin hindi puede. "

Thanks.


----------



## calicutie1620

Can someone please help? Thanks.


----------



## Qcumber

I'll correct the spelling in order to help potential translators. 

*Bákit nása ísip ná namán kitá? *
*Puwéde kasí alám kó (na) mahál na mahál mó akó,*
*péro yung relationship nátin hindî puwéde.*

P.S. You should normally try to translate it yourself then ask for help.


----------



## calicutie1620

Well I did try and translate it myself and I got part of it, but it came out a little weird so I was hoping someone could help me out.


----------



## kios_01

*Bákit nása ísip ná namán kitá?*
= Why are you in my head again?
*Puwéde kasí*
= It can be... (_That's the translation but in this context, it doesn't make sense. It seems lost in the whole thing.)_
*alám kó (na) mahál na mahál mó akó*
= I know that you love me so much
*péro yung relationship nátin hindî puwéde.*
= But our relationship can't exist/isn't meant to be.


----------



## moonshine

Bakit nasa isip na naman kita? puede kase alam ko mahal na mahal mo ako pero yung relationship natin hindi puede

Why are you in my thoughts again? It's possible because I know that you love me very much but our relationship cannot be.


----------



## calicutie1620

thank you so much!


----------

